# Natürlicher Zufluss und Ablauf anstatt Filter



## hornblower (3. Sep. 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

mein "idealer" Teich ist ein Teich ohne Filterung, UVC-Lampe u.ä., also ein möglichst naturnaher Teich.

Nun haben aber die meisten natürlichen Gewässer irgend einen natürlichen Zulauf (Grundwasser oder Bach) und einen Ablauf (Verdunstung, Versickern, Bach). Dadurch werden diese Gewässer ständig mit frischem Wasser versorgt.

Ich könnte nun bei mir, bei einem Grundwasserspiegel von 4m, mit Hilfe einer Pumpe einen permanenten Zufluss mit Grundwasser realisieren und das Teichwasser über einen Ablauf und über eine Drainage wieder zurück in den Boden leiten. Hierdurch müsste ich doch allen Problemen mit zu viel Nährstoffeintrag, überdüngtes Wasser, Algenbefall aus dem Wege gehen können.

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit so einer Lösung? Was meint Ihr?

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Franzel5 (3. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Natürlicher Zufluss und Ablauf anstatt Filter*

Hallo,

bei Deinem Teichvolumen sehe ich kein Problem ohne Technik auszukommen. Voraussetzung ist allerdings wenig oder gar kein Fischbesatz. Vor allen Dingen keine "Wühler" wie Goldfische, Koi, Karpfen usw. und ausreichend Unterwasserpflanzen.

Kennst Du denn die Werte deines Grundwassers? Gerade in Bezug auf den Nährstoffeintrag kann das eine  große Überraschung geben. Grundwasser muss nicht immer nährstoffarm sein.

Grundwasser ist jedoch immer sauerstoffarm, es muss also beispielsweise über einen Bachlauf eingeleitet werden. 

Der Stromverbrauch für die Pumpe ist auch nicht zu vernachlässigen. 

Ich würde, wenn die Werte stimmen das Grundwasser höchstens zum Ausgleich der Verdunstung nehmen und nicht ständig zuführen.


----------



## karsten. (3. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Natürlicher Zufluss und Ablauf anstatt Filter*

Hallo

Guute Antwort !  

_______________________

auf den ersten Blick , das Prinzip eines großen Bodenfilters  

nur wirst Du mit den üblichen Teichpumpen nicht hinkommen

da gilt es zu prüfen mit welcher Leistungsaufnahme du "fahren" musst
und ob die Pumpe eine hohe ED hat

Bodenfilter sind rein mineralisch aufgebaut bei Dir nimmt das Wasser sicher 
organische Bestandteile auf und fördert sie in den Teich  

und dann eben die Wasserwerte 

üblicherweise sind Nitrat ,Phosphat und Kalk im Grundwasser
teichtechnisch   jenseits von Gut und Böse 

Teichwasser wird in einem gut betrieben naturähnlichen Teich immer
nährstoffärmer 

was ist so schlecht an

einem Teich mit annähernd biologischen Gleichgewicht ?

möglicherweise mit Vorfilter und biologischen Filter

Strom verbraucht Deine Variante mindestens so viel wie die Etablierten

mfG


----------



## hornblower (4. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Natürlicher Zufluss und Ablauf anstatt Filter*

An den Antworten ist was dran. Aber die Erstbefüllung meines Teichs erfolgte auch mit Grundwasser. Und da hatte ich keine Probleme.

Die Pumpe, natürlich keine Teichpumpe, die nur umwälzen sondern auch saugen kann, kommt von Metabo (1,9 kW) und liefert ca. 9000 l / h. Wenn ich die von Frühjahr bis Herbst jeweils 2 h pro Tag laufen lasse, kostet das ca. 15 € / Monat. 

Brunnen und Pumpe sind schon vorhanden, muss nur noch der Ablauf und die Drainage gelegt werden, ein begrenzter Aufwand.

Also ich werde es im nächsten Frühjahr mal realisieren und sehen, was pasiert.

Grüße an das Forum
   

 

Wie Ihr seht, ist das kein Zierteich. So einen kann man auch in der Natur finden.


----------



## Jo-Hamburg (4. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Natürlicher Zufluss und Ablauf anstatt Filter*

Moin,

hornblower .. ich würde es auch so machen. So nach dem Motto: Wer wagt, gewinnt. 

Ich sehe eigentlich keinen ernsthaften Grund, der gegen Dein Vorhaben spricht. Im übrigen kann ich nur sagen grummel...neid...ärger... ich will auch so einen schönen großen Teich haben !!

Vor ein paar Jahren habe ich immer nach einem altem Bauernhof mit viel Land Ausschau gehalten (wollte aufs Land ziehen). Ist aber daran gescheitert, daß ich keinen gefunden habe, wo so ein kleiner See mit dran war. Jetzt bekomme ich wieder Lust...


----------



## hornblower (4. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Natürlicher Zufluss und Ablauf anstatt Filter*

Hallo Jo,

der Teich war beim Grundstückskauf nicht da. Da kamen zwei große Bagger und haben 200 qm Erde und Sand ausgehoben. Dann kam eine Folie hinein, das Ganze mit Brunnenwasser befüllt und dann sich selbst (oder der Natur) überlassen. Ich habe jetzt zwar keinen superklaren Teich, dafür aber ein sehr lebendiges, abwechslungsreiches Biotop, an dem ich bei schönem Wetter stundenlang mit einem Glas Rotwein in der Hand sitzen und schauen kann. Selbst eine __ Ringelnatter kommt gelegentlich zu Besuch

Grüße nach Hamburg


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (4. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Natürlicher Zufluss und Ablauf anstatt Filter*

wie tief ist denn dein teich so ?


----------



## karsten. (4. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Natürlicher Zufluss und Ablauf anstatt Filter*

Hallo hallo

für DEN Teich :shock  

ist Dein Plan sicher ok !

mfG


----------



## jochen (4. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Natürlicher Zufluss und Ablauf anstatt Filter*

Hi hornblower



			
				hornblower schrieb:
			
		

> an dem ich bei schönem Wetter stundenlang mit einem Glas Rotwein in der Hand sitzen und schauen kann.



mach ich auch öfters,
nur bei mir wird das oftmals mehr als ein Glas...  

was ich überhaupt schreiben wollte...

bitte berichte weiter über dein Vorhaben ist ein interessantes Thema...


----------



## hornblower (4. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Natürlicher Zufluss und Ablauf anstatt Filter*

Mein Teich ist an der tiefsten Stelle 2,5 m tief, im Durchschnitt ca. 1 m.

ähhh...bei einem Glas Rotwein bleibst's bei mir auch nicht:smoki

Grüße Andreas


----------

